# Running in America



## SilverMoon (Nov 2, 2018)

O earth
Open up

Nough up here

Bombs are junk mail
Shackles are shoe laces
Bone saws are dinningware
Cages are playpens

Hate wears suits
Vermin wear yarmulkes 
Flame wears winter hoods

Death wears me out -

O earth
Open up

So, I can jump in and away.

Your molten metal and hidden oceans 
must make better sounds than this.

I hear Machiavelli every night.


----------



## ned (Nov 4, 2018)

hello - an engaging poem with interesting imagery and concepts clashing -

running (in America) is political? - and we have suits and Machiavelli
but nothing else in the imagery seems to connect to anything meaningful.

and overall, a feeling of despair.......................Ned


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks, ned. The title "Running in America" is a double entandre. Yes, it's political in regards to politicians running for office. As well, (I speak for myself) my wanting run away from what is becoming Fascism in America. 

I don't know how much of our news is being broadcasted Over the Pond but everyday there are uprisings - bomb threats, violence, captivity and now mass murder.



> we have suits and Machiavelli but nothing else in the imagery seems to connect to anything meaningful.



Re: "Imagery". Here, I'm exculsively dealing with metaphor and personification. You know I'm a "hound' for imagery but I saw little place for it concerning what I wanted to impart.

All that follows has to do with what is becoming close to common place in the U.S. Here, I caustically minimize the atrocities.


*Bombs are junk mail*- Packaged bombs sent to prominate Democratic officials via mail. Just your everyday mail flyers.
*Shackles are shoe laces* - Supression re-visited by White Nationalists/Alt Right. Such massive discrimination is of little consiquence. Like learning to tie a shoe.
*Bone saws are dinningware - *Saudi reporter dismembered and killed by bone saw in Saudi Consulate in Istanbul. Covered up because of the U.S. Arms Deal with Saudi Arabia. Just "dine" and talk about the Economy.
*Cages are playpens* -Trump's migrant seperation policy: Children placed "in "cages" in Texas..
*Hate wears suits* - You got it and HATE is everywhere.
*Vermin wear yarmulkes* - During WW11, Jews were called "vermin". Referring to the mass murder of Jews in Pittsburg while praying in their synagogue.
*Flame wears winter hoods - *The KKK is out and ready.




> overall, a feeling of despair



Yes, Ned.  We who value Democracy and Decency are all in a state of despair.

Thank you for reading and sharing your points. Much appreciated. Laurie


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 4, 2018)

Good one, Laurie.  It was all plain to me, and sometimes an anvil needs to be dropped (to get people's attention).


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks, Tony. During this history making time which shakes me to the core, language is the anvil. It's the everyday speech, repetition of_ simple_ words, phrases that draws appeal to the un-politician politition. This is why so many _are_ paying attention, not even knowing how keen they are being engaged. A kind of subliminal effect.

Interesting article I found: 

*"Trump: Language of Populism" *
https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/research/perspective/donald-trump-language-of-populism.aspx

Then - 

*"Language - "The Power to Degrade Truth Itself"* 
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/17/opinion/donald-trump-english-language-.html?mcubz=0

I think we writers would find the above interesting in any context. Laurie


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 5, 2018)

Dine / dining, the double consonant is used to separate the following vowel and maintain the preceding vowel sound, as with pin and pinning, drop the 'e' and use a single consonant in words like pine and pining. Sorry, just been reading about teaching children spelling and the use of 'rules' rather than rote learning. Apparently that 'e' was once pronounced, a sound a bit similar to the 'a' on the end of sofa, though I suppose that only counts in words already in use by around 1500 when they started dropping it.

Yes, we do get the news over here, do you hear the news from here? the drift right seems pretty universal, look at Sweden and Germany, I also am horrified. We had a referendum about leaving the European community recently, all the arguments I heard seemed to be economic, 'we can make more money', as opposed to 'we can get rid of foreigners taking jobs'. When it was first posited in 1946 it was about 'Let's set up system that will help us avoid any more mass killings like the last two', nobody seemed to mention that, prepare for the next European war, given we all have nukes it might be the last.


----------



## ned (Nov 5, 2018)

midnightpoet said:


> It was all plain to me.


a bit harsh Midnight, some parts were quite lyrical....

thank you Silver, for taking the time to explain things..................Ned


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 5, 2018)

> Originally Posted by *Ollly Buckle *Sorry, just been reading about teaching children spelling and the use of 'rules' rather than rote learning.



Just call me a toddler because the all of what your reading is way over my head! But will give it another read and might grow up to be a kid! Thanks for sharing.




> I also am horrified. We had a referendum about leaving the European community recently, all the arguments I heard seemed to be economic, 'we can make more money'


Seems money makes the world go round - the bend.



> in 1946 it was about 'Let's set up system that will help us avoid any more mass killings like the last two', nobody seemed to mention that, prepare for the next European war, given we all have nukes it might be the last.



I agree. WW111 just might be on the horizon. And it seems we no longer have a Republican Party. We have a "Leader". Tony Schwartz (ghost writer for "The Art of the Deal") knows him better than anyone. He said that if Trump was an Emporer it would be the end of Civilization. No such title needed it seems.

And, no. Unfortunately we don't get much drift of your news over here. It's to BBC. Now, glued to CNN and MSNBC. Forget FOX (aptly named)


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 5, 2018)

> Originally Posted by *Ned *thank you Silver, for taking the time to explain things


You are very welcome. Sure you don't want to fly out here for a holiday?


----------



## ned (Nov 5, 2018)

America? - that's too big for me............I'd feel lost!

you lot voted for Trump, and we voted for Brexit - bloody democracy eh!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 5, 2018)

Two quotes occur to me, for Silver Moon's comment on money there was Bob Dylan said 'Money doesn't talk, it swears', for Ned's comment on democracy Winston Churchill 'Democracy is the worst form of government except for all those other forms that have been tried from time to time'

None of it is perfect, but as long as some of us keep trying there is always the little bird, hope, to be found at the bottom of Pandora's box.


----------



## TL Murphy (Nov 6, 2018)

Timely poem. Thank you. Envision peace, not war.


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 6, 2018)

My friends and I went to vote this morning. Like so many before I've never voted mid-term. What a great feeling to circle my ballot!

But I'm angry. The neighbor whom I've run many errands for is on an oxegan tank. I've taken her to many doctor appointments aside from running errands. I offered to take her to vote. She never returned my call.  She preferes to watch the old 60' sitcom shows rather than the news. I am now going to let her continue to live under a rock. No more driving for "Miss Lazy".

Thanks for listening to my vent....



Olly Buckle said:


> Two quotes occur to me, for Silver Moon's comment on money there was Bob Dylan said 'Money doesn't talk, it swears', for Ned's comment on democracy Winston Churchill 'Democracy is the worst form of government except for all those other forms that have been tried from time to time'
> 
> None of it is perfect, but as long as some of us keep trying there is always the little bird, hope, to be found at the bottom of Pandora's box.



Olly, I love collecting quotes. Never heard of this one from Bob Dylan before. Simply brilliant. And Churchill's wit is always spot on.

Let's hope the little bird _flyyyyys_ tonight



TL Murphy said:


> Timely poem. Thank you. Envision peace, not war.



Thank_ you_, TL. In the begining of the cam_pain, _I actually heard the canditate say *"I Love War"

........................This here must be our future and the future for our children.
*
........................................


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 6, 2018)

It's from 'It's alright ma' (I'm only bleeding), one of my favourite lyrics. It comes near the end, but the whole thing is worth a read through, I think I learned all the lyrics on that album by heart when it first came out, no internet then, taking the needle off the record and putting it back a bit time after time until you got it 

https://www.bobdylan.com/songs/its-alright-ma-im-only-bleeding/


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 6, 2018)

_double damn post_


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 6, 2018)

> It's from 'It's alright ma' (I'm only bleeding), one of my favourite lyrics. It comes near the end, but the whole thing is worth a read through, I think I learned all the lyrics on that album by heart when it first came out, no internet then, taking the needle off the record and putting it back a bit time after time until you got it :smile:
> 
> https://www.bobdylan.com/songs/its-a...only-bleeding/



Thank you, Olly. I, too, listened to this during our vinyl days. I can't recite the song (my poor memory) but it's always been with me.

[FONT=&quot]"Disillusioned words like bullets bark" 
[/FONT]
Sadly and frightengly so, we now hear these words every night.


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 6, 2018)

I think we all need John right now. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FX4D1jU2m8


----------



## TL Murphy (Nov 6, 2018)

Silvermoon wrote "]I actually heard the canditate say *"I Love War" "

........................
*
........................................





[/QUOTE]

What an idiot. People who want to run things should be automatically disqualified for consideration.


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 6, 2018)

> *TL - *What an idiot. People who want to run things should be automatically disqualified for consideration.


What can you do when you have a Sociopath at the helm who hob nobs with Dictators, aspiring to be one?

 I can see him now hanging out with his buds Putin, Kim Jong-un and the Crown Prince. They couple up to play chess. Trump accidentally knocks the Pawn off the board...and stares at himself on the floor. 

BTW - Did you know that Trump is not Donald's real last name? His surname is Drumph.

We writers like to mess around with words, right? Something told me that if the "r" is dropped "Dumph" would be a word. Whadaya know? It is. But I never expected this! 

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dumph



> *TL - *What an idiot


 You were being quite polite, sir!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 7, 2018)

People have more reasons for 'loving war' than simply being a sociopath, it leads to innovation, their economy is geared up for it. I believe King John had the same sort of problem with the Barons when he wanted to stop fighting France, their investment was in arms and their income in booty. Money doesn't talk, it swears.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 7, 2018)

*Can we kindly get back to discussing the actual poem, please. Thank you.*


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 8, 2018)

Silvermoon, I enjoyed your poem, which since it produced some interesting discussion, was a very good poem.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

